# Penina Golf Resort



## Raesy92 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm heading over here at the end of the month for 4 nights. Playing two rounds on the championship course and a round on the resort course. Was just wondering if anyone has been here and either stayed or played on any of the courses?

Any good places out with the resort to go? Group of younger lads 23-30, I know it is slightly out the way but is it worth going elsewhere at night for a few beers?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2016)

Raesy92 said:



			Hi guys,

I'm heading over here at the end of the month for 4 nights. Playing two rounds on the championship course and a round on the resort course. Was just wondering if anyone has been here and either stayed or played on any of the courses?

Any good places out with the resort to go? Group of younger lads 23-30, I know it is slightly out the way but is it worth going elsewhere at night for a few beers?
		
Click to expand...

Alvor just back at the coast is decent for a night out. Not played the course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2016)

I've played the championship course. It's pleasant but it won't blow you away. If you get the chance, my favourite on the Algarve is San Lorenzo although I've not played Monte Rei which is supposed to be excellent.


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 5, 2016)

Cheers folks!


----------



## CliveW (Apr 6, 2016)

The Championship course is far better than the Resort course. The Hotel is a bit dated now but does offer comfortable accommodation and excellent cuisine. The first tee for the Championship Course is only a stone's throw from the hotel so easy to walk. Alvor would be a taxi ride away, but I'm not sure what it would offer as we never needed to venture from the hotel. I wouldn't consider any other of the Algarve courses as they are quite some distance away. I'm sure you will enjoy the holiday.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 6, 2016)

I've played the Championship course a couple of times.  Both times, the course was in excellent condition.  It's quite a flat course with quite a few well placed ponds and streams.  

The second time I played, the course was completely rammed full, and the standard of the golfers in front of us was truly dreadful (and that was by our standard which included a bunch of 20+ handicappers).  It was a slow day (approx 5.5 hours).  On the other hand, the course was lovely, the weather was perfect and the company was good.

The food in the hotel was delicious but the drinks bill was rather pricey.


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks lads. I'm looking forward to it.

Not really too bothered about the length of the round if the weathers nice anyway, can take our time and enjoy it.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 13, 2016)

Was there a couple of years ago - Breakfast at the hotel is excellent - as said above go into Alvor for nightlife

I liked both the Championship and Resort courses - lots of doglegs though.


----------

